# Sweet Knipex Pliers & Wrench In One



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Finally, the Knipex line is going up at AC Tool Supply. It's proving to be more difficult than expected. See the Germans have this funny little measurement system called the "Metric System". Anyhow, the specs on all these tools are in metric and as each individual tools goes up on the site, the metric has to be converted for our SAE using American customers. The bright side is, through this tedious process, we have the opportunity to learn every little detail about the product. (When I say we I mean JJ :devil2 

Now for the cool part. JJ found this neat little tool. An insulated wrench and self-adjusting pliers in one tool. Here's the link to the product: Knipex 86 07 250 Insulated Self Adjustable Pliers Wrench

If any of you have experience with this tool, please chime in. I want to know what all of you think.

Chris


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

Aiken Colon said:


> Finally, the Knipex line is going up at AC Tool Supply. It's proving to be more difficult than expected. See the Germans have this funny little measurement system called the "Metric System". Anyhow, the specs on all these tools are in metric and as each individual tools goes up on the site, the metric has to be converted for our SAE using American customers. The bright side is, through this tedious process, we have the opportunity to learn every little detail about the product. (When I say we I mean JJ :devil2
> 
> Now for the cool part. JJ found this neat little tool. An insulated wrench and self-adjusting pliers in one tool. Here's the link to the product: Knipex 86 07 250 Insulated Self Adjustable Pliers Wrench
> 
> ...


I could use a pair of those! they look great.

Cost more than my 1st car though.

When you're looking for reviews on Knipex tools, sign me up!


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Fantastic! I'm glad to see you finally got the Knipex line up and going. I just checked out your site and it's more organized and easy to navigate now than it was before. I don't know if it's a glitch or not, or maybe everything isn't loaded yet but when I try to click on a Knipex tool it takes me back to the home menu.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Other than being insulated, are they really that much different than a pair of smooth jaw channel locks?


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Fantastic! I'm glad to see you finally got the Knipex line up and going. I just checked out your site and it's more organized and easy to navigate now than it was before. I don't know if it's a glitch or not, or maybe everything isn't loaded yet but when I try to click on a Knipex tool it takes me back to the home menu.


 
Yea, we started from a blank page today so the links aren't set up yet. What you see so far is the product of JJ toiling at it all day. I think he's going cross-eyed:blink:. If you type "Knipex" into the Search Bar it will bring up a list each individual tool we got up so far. 

As for the the wrench-pliers, I don't know. That's why I wanted to know if anyone had run into a pair of them out in the field.


Chris


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I have several pairs of those. I love 'em. 

Gil, they do not chew up the part your wrenching on. 
Also, you can use them almost like a ratcheting wrench. Once the adjustment is set right you can use one hand to crank down and let up and crank back down again. The tool will open enough to move to the next flat of the nut or bolt you are turning.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> I have several pairs of those. I love 'em.


Are they all Knipex brand or are there others like these?

Chris


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

In my expierence two in one tools are like the spork like Popeye's gives you, a nice idea but never works very well as a fork or a spoon.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

brian john said:


> In my expierence two in one tools are like the spork like Popeye's gives you, a nice idea but never works very well as a fork or a spoon.


 
Yea, but have you ever used a spork that was "precision hand crafted" in Germany? :laughing:

Chris


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Other than being insulated, are they really that much different than a pair of smooth jaw channel locks?


 Just from looking through my catalog I think the major difference is that jaws of the pliers are designed so they always stay parallel and that the jaws will not try to spread when you try to loosen or tighten something.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Being in the UK I can work Metric or IMPERIAL with equal aplomb; I have no prejudices. I am 'Multi-measuremental' :thumbsup: So if you want to send something my-way for evaluation then feel free...and I will use it in inches or milimetres; whatever you want:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Aiken Colon said:


> Yea, but have you ever used a spork that was "precision hand crafted" in Germany? :laughing:
> 
> Chris


 
From the same people that brought us WWI and WWII.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

brian john said:


> From the same people that brought us WWI and WWII.


......and my Mother.
And I am absolutely fine with that.

Some of the greatest technologies and inventions came out of Nazi Germany.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Aiken Colon said:


> Are they all Knipex brand or are there others like these?


I have several of the plier wrench pliers shown, diagonals, several Cobra pliers and others. All Knipex. The one thing I don't care for is their lineman's pliers.

I also find Wera, Witte and Wiha screwdrivers the best there are. :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> ......and my Mother.
> And I am absolutely fine with that.
> 
> Some of the greatest technologies and inventions came out of Nazi Germany.


I had grandparents on each side of that war, so I like everyone. :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> ......and my Mother.
> And I am absolutely fine with that.
> 
> Some of the greatest technologies and inventions came out of Nazi Germany.


 
My post was suppose to be a humours response, A Hitler youth once told me hey man the Volkswagen was a decent idea that came from Germany, I told him yeah 25,000,000 plus dead for a car that makes a good dune buggy, not sure about that trade off.

On another note the Germans also seem to make all the concrete pumpers and a majority of the tower cranes.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm all about buying USA made products, but the fact is that Germans make some damn good tools.

I'm interested in this plier wrench as well. Could this tool replace a host of sockets and wrenches, or is it just convenient every once in a while?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> ......and my Mother.
> And I am absolutely fine with that.
> 
> Some of the greatest technologies and inventions came out of Nazi Germany.


Not to mention the leaps and bounds in medical knowledge from using humans rather than lab rats. 
We should make death row inmates a similar deal.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> I'm all about buying USA made products, but the fact is that Germans make some damn good tools.
> 
> I'm interested in this plier wrench as well. Could this tool replace a host of sockets and wrenches, or is it just convenient every once in a while?


I think for real torque, you'll wanna stick with the insulated sockets and ratchet handle. 

SpeedyPetey apparently has several pairs. Do you use them on a daily basis, Speedy? And what tools did they replace?

Chris


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I used to keep a small crescent wrench in my pouch. I keep the 7"(?) pliers wrench on me know. Much more versatile and easy to use. Anyone that has never seen them likes them.
No, they won't replace a ratchet, but they will replace a crescent wrench and a set of open end wrenches any day.

The small 7" will even turn a hand KO punch, within reason, if need be. I know I can do 1-1/4" conduit KO with them.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I have been using knipex slip joint pliers for 13 years and they are a Lamborghini when channel lock are a mustang. One is good the other is great.


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Not to mention the leaps and bounds in medical knowledge from using humans rather than lab rats.
> *We should make death row inmates a similar deal*.


You have no idea how much I agree with you on this Random.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> ......and my Mother.
> And I am absolutely fine with that.
> 
> Some of the greatest technologies and inventions came out of Nazi Germany.


Those Nazis were snazzy dressers too!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

brian john said:


> On another note the Germans also seem to make all the concrete pumpers and a majority of the tower cranes.


 Yes I think you wright on that. For some reason I love Tower cranes.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

So you guys think the Knipex wrench-pliers are worth the cash?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> So you guys think the Knipex wrench-pliers are worth the cash?


 I would have to say no. but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I'd be in the "yes" column. :thumbsup:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

every knipex tool i've ever owned "grew legs". but for turning GRC , they work great.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I say worth every penny and then some.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Well this may ruffle a feather or two here but on Friday, I stopped at Grainger in South Plainfield (NJ) and got a pair for $39.00, I liked the way they looked and the price looked good. They were reduced from $59.00.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Grainger can be way expensive. They can be had for $40-$45 all day long on the web.
I know I paid about $36 for the 7" version at my supply house.


----------



## fungku (Oct 17, 2008)

The only knipex pliers I can find on the site are these ones:

Knipex 88 07 250 8807250 Insulated Alligator Water Pump Pliers


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Well this may ruffle a feather or two here but on Friday, I stopped at Grainger in South Plainfield (NJ) and got a pair for $39.00, I liked the way they looked and the price looked good. They were reduced from $59.00.


hehe, not sure if you were referring to our price. But we only have the insulated ones up at the moment. They are, naturally, more expensive. What was the item number of the ones you purchased?

There are also several other close outs on Knipex products if you search them out know what you are looking for. Of course, you have to have a need for it as well. Some longer term distributors have these close outs, and they are literally sold at Knipex distributor cost. They make great tools, and they are in the middle of moving out their older US inventory so there are steals to be had. So the spoils go to you guys working in the field.

Knipex line is a tough line to get up. I got most of the Ideal's up in a week. I will be working on the Knipex for a few months minimum. And, for obvious reasons, I usually go from most expensive item to cheapest for any line :thumbup: 

Plus, we are bringing on a 2nd line of fall protection (big mover) that will cause me to take a break from the Knipex line as well. 

I could simply farm out this data entry to some super intelligent india chap for $2.50 an hour, but I have a hard time not doing things myself :thumbsup:

JJ


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Here is a search from the site. If ya scroll down the page you will see all the ones I have up.

http://www.aikencolon.com/search.asp?keyword=knipex

So far everything I have up is from the insulated line. The link from the Knipex main page to the insulated page works fine, but none of the other links do. They will all take you back to the home page. In the insulated main page only the upper links and only a few of the lower links work. I think all the linesman pliers as well as some assorted others. So for now the search box phrase of "Knipex" is your best bet. We are very transparent in our pricing when it comes to these boards. Some of the linesman pliers are the close outs that other Knipex distributors have. So if someone from electriciantalk were to have any interest in those, or order those, I would tell you where to get them at cost, until inventories across the US run out.

You can also go to www.knipex.com and see their complete line. Some of that stuff is not offered in the USA, but if you give me any part numbers you are interested in I can see if I can get them, or find inventory from other distributors in the country that may have them in stock.

JJ


----------



## fungku (Oct 17, 2008)

I'd be interested in the ones mentioned in the OP, but I'll see if I can find them in Canada first. if not, I'd like to order them from your site. And while I'm at it I'd order some ideal Laser-edge tools. I'll look around here first though... Shipping and Duty can suck.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Well this may ruffle a feather or two here but on Friday, I stopped at Grainger in South Plainfield (NJ) and got a pair for $39.00, I liked the way they looked and the price looked good. They were reduced from $59.00.


 
After your last experience with Grainger, are you sure you didn't get a pair of Jonard brand with Knipex grips on em?

Chris :jester:


----------

